# Dandelion Jam



## Gumjump (Jun 11, 2011)

I just made my first batch of Dandelion Jam. Recipe said it would make 2 pints. But I only got small jar. I'll let you know if it turns out good. It taste like honey. How you get honey out of Dandelions is beyond me. But we'll see.


----------

